# Peugeot 2.2 litre diesel, runaway engine



## nairb356 (May 15, 2009)

Hi
on the motorway last wednesday cruising at 65mph after returning from France in Boxer-based camper
everything running very smoothly.....van has 19000 miles on original engine (engine is Peugeot 2.2Litre diesel 2008).

all of a sudden engine started Missing, say 10 times, then power dropping, started to smoke out exhaust
pulled into hard shoulder
switched off engine
as soon as I switched it off engine started to runaway at absolute max revs - very black smoke
Let out the clutch in gear and stopped it after max 2-3 secs (FRIGHTENING!)
all the above happened in less than 1 minute, no warning lights showed. Towed to Garage!

in the garage:
the EGR valve is showing as coked up and stuck, diagnostics are pointing to EGR problem
2 years ago EGR was also coked up and engine mgmt lite came on.

IM thinking turbo seals leaking causing EGR to slowly coke up( note had coked perviously), followed by instataneous full failure of turbo seals on Motorway leading to runaway?

Has anyone any experience of this? Im anxious as hope to head away again late August and wouldnt like a repeat performance!!!!

Thanks
Brian


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The engine is running on oil from the turbocharger or from the crankcase.

Happens on Land Rover TD5's which suffer cracked heads or leaking injector seals and diesel fills the sump to the point where the breather lets oil/diesel into the inlet manifold and away it goes.

Another possible is a badly blown-by piston which allows oil up past the rings, but normally it's diesel in the sump or turbo seals failed.

See if you can find an EGR removal kit, it doesn't do much on a diesel and most folks take them off.

Peter


----------

